# AutoWorldfest?



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Slotcar racing, gravity drags, modeling contests,etc. Ok, maybe I'm a little ahead of the game. I'm in if you do something in Mishawaka or Southbend. :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Slotcar racing, gravity drags, modeling contests,etc. Ok, maybe I'm a little ahead of the game. I'm in if you do something in Mishawaka or Southbend. :dude:



or Dallas or Fortworth...

Coach


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Autoworldfest ,Autoworldfest, Autoworldfest, Autoworldfest, Autoworldfest Autoworldfest !!!!! Sundance :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*How about one in the south?*

Hey, down here in Texas there are several HT members who are slotcar & JL fans. We ought to be able to get a pretty good group together. I've discussed this with Txstreetracer before. I know there are at least a few of us in the Houston area, a handful in the DFW area too. I bet we could get something happening down here.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey, down here in Texas there are several HT members who are slotcar & JL fans. We ought to be able to get a pretty good group together. I've discussed this with Txstreetracer before. I know there are at least a few of us in the Houston area, a handful in the DFW area too. I bet we could get something happening down here.



Yup and Febuary in Texas is a lot nicer then Febuary in Upstate New York LOL...

Dave

Autoworld Fest 2006 Somewhere close enough to drive too.


----------



## GP40X (Oct 10, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Yup and Febuary in Texas is a lot nicer then Febuary in Upstate New York LOL...
> 
> Dave
> 
> Autoworld Fest 2006 Somewhere close enough to drive too.


Agreed. We need something like that down here. If a show comes to the D/FW area, I volunteer to hit all of the hobby shops in Fort Worth and some on the west side of Dallas with fliers for the show.

Bill
Getting back onto HO slot cars with my grand kids.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*AutoWorld Fests*

This is both a problem and a blessing. The bad part is no matter where a prospective Fest show/race is held, most of the country (and Canada/Mexico) would be burdened with a long flight/drive to attend. However, this is proving that these cars are highly anticipated throughout the country, and maybe can contribute to regional Fests at various locations. One in Dallas for those in the Gulf area, Richfield, OH for PA, WV, NY, IN, KY, One in Atlanta for the Atlantic states, one in Long Island, NY for the folks in New England, NJ, DE, and eastern MD, and have other Fest gatherings in Petaluma, CA, Seattle, and Denver . A good chance these would draw huge crowds to these slot events without forcing folks to travel too far.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

dlw said:


> and have other Fest gatherings in Petaluma, CA, Seattle, and Denver .



I'm curious, why Petaluma?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

GP40X said:


> Agreed. We need something like that down here. If a show comes to the D/FW area, I volunteer to hit all of the hobby shops in Fort Worth and some on the west side of Dallas with fliers for the show.
> 
> Bill
> Getting back onto HO slot cars with my grand kids.


Were are you located Gpx? We have a slot track for our fall festival in denton stop up and visit we'd love to have you and your grand kids racing with us.

Coach
(Dave)


----------



## GP40X (Oct 10, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Were are you located Gpx? We have a slot track for our fall festival in denton stop up and visit we'd love to have you and your grand kids racing with us.
> 
> Coach
> (Dave)


Hey Coach,

I'm in Fort Worth. Right now the grand kids are a little young for organized racing. My 3 year old grand son hasn't learned to let off the throttle yet (that's why he gets to use a Mattel 3 step controller set on step one. At least the cars don't fly off the track so much that way). My 6 year old grand daughter is starting to turn into a good driver but she needs to learn a little more sportsmanship (I have to let her win sometimes so she doesn't pout too much). I just started racing at Dixon Motor Speedway. The webpage is a little out of date. He now has two routed tracks, a non-banked version of Daytona and a non-banked version of Pocano. I'll have to head up to Dento to see it sometime soon. How long is the Denton Fall Fewstival and what scale is the track (I also drag race 1/24 scale slotr cars).

Bill


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i'm in eastern Pa. and would be tickled pink if it was within a 6 hour drive. (which would be the Cleveland, Ohio area at furthest.)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> I'm curious, why Petaluma?


Since that's where the Fray is, just thought it would be a cool place for those who can't attend The Fray to get a taste of what goes on there in person.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

How about have the fest at one of the Carlisle PA Auto Shows. 

http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/


Lots of cool Cars, ANtique Shops for mom, Hershey PA with their Amusement Park and Zoo is close by, The PA Dutch Country with the AMish folks is close by too and Gettysburg is fairly close also. This would make a great Fest site.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Plus, I live half an hour from Carlisle... [happy dance] :roll: [/happy dance]

--rick


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

I will chime in for SAndusky, Ohio the home of Cedar Point Amusement park and the 2nd largest concentration of water parks in the USA. 
We are located on Lake Erie which is a fishermans paradise and Put-In-Bay is a short ferry ride as well.
CAn I vote more than once?
RAy
p.s. Who is going to the Richfield slot show this Sunday?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That got kinda carried away. I'm glad we've got interested people though. Lately it's been kinda slow around here. I just figured that if he decided to do it he'd probably keep it local.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey sandusky would be cool my brother in law lives in elria so i could have a place to stay lol


----------



## s-10 (Feb 22, 2006)

this is real size cars right


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

No, this is/was concerning HO scale slot cars.


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

There real to me!!!!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

While I agree with AFX too to a point, it is nice to have a family draw so you have the proper excuse to go to a slot car event halfway across the USA. But, the location nearest the greatest population will have the best turnout. Unfortunately for me, that means the mid Atlantic region, PA or Ohio. 
My two cents.
Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I still think this would be a good event. Heck I'd make time to help out if we had it in the South Bend or Elkhart area. I've been thinking about having a show still, wonder if Tom would get involved.


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*why would he?*

In my opinion... why would Tom get involved with a show...There is no product out there for him to showcase...and better yet he'd just be opening himself up to getting verbally abused in person as shown by many here at Hobby Talk
I TOO would like to finally see some cars and not just website pictures, but patience has to be had by all. Our money will still be there when his cars finally do arrive. We will buy them as well, whether we get them for 16$ each or 3 for 25$ or whatever. Let's not let our tempers get the best of us here over a 2$ per car price discrepancy. Since when have we slotters ever done without a slot that we really wanted over a 2$ price difference?. We can find money squirreled away in the darndest places. Money our wives don't even know about. :devil: 
I dont give a hoot about any pricing schemes or other policies regarding distribution either. If the car is available , I'll look into it. If it looks good I'll buy it, if it runs good...thats a plus! Look just a few years ago when each of us were guilty of spending stupid money on a so-called "once in a lifetime find" original T-jet. We got the fever and nothing was gonna stop some of us...me included. What are most of those purchases worth today!
Enjoy whats coming down the pike ...Don't worry about the price as one can easily make more money and spend it WISER this time.
Thats my Take,
RAy


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

DLW,
Are you forgetting about the other side of PA?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I did mention Long Island, NY for a potential host spot for the New England area, DE, MD.......figured eastern PA would fit in that area. But it was just an idea. Hey, Philly would be a good spot for one, too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> How about have the fest at one of the Carlisle PA Auto Shows.
> 
> http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/
> 
> ...


That's a great Idea Roger. I can load up on slots and pick up a 1:1 version to match at the same time. I can't wait to tell the wife I'm going to Carlisle to get slotcars. Last time I went..........oh, that's another story. Nevermind. :freak: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

we drove thru that area after our honeymoon 3 years ago, AWESOME flea market/ Antique shops around every turn. we spent so much time there it was great.
And a few miles east on rt.78 is the worlds largest operating train platform Roadside America, an absolute must see. still run by the original family and one the best gift shops in the world.
They leave small groups in at a time and every half hour or so they dim the lights and play a few old time american songs with projected pictures on the wall...........unchanged after all these years, always a tear jerker.
Gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Let's find out....shall we?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

After the way I was treated at the last Lightning Fest I seriously doubt I go to an AutoWorld Fest wherever it is. I was accused of stealing stuff (which I didn't & wouldn't), I had helped the whole weekend with the slot car side of things but when white lightnings were handed out I was overlooked. And I was standing next to people getting them! I live about 300 miles from the 'fest.
--fordcowboy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey Ford... I don't blame you. If some clown accused me of stealing after I drove 300 miles to help out, they would've seen my left hook follwed by my right jab.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Remember this post?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hey Cowboy*



videojimmy said:


> hey Ford... I don't blame you. If some clown accused me of stealing after I drove 300 miles to help out, they would've seen my left hook follwed by my right jab.


 Unbelievable!  They say that no good deed goes unpunished. I'm with Jimmy, never forget to dot the eye!


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i can get 2 carlise :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey, down here in Texas there are several HT members who are slotcar & JL fans. We ought to be able to get a pretty good group together. I've discussed this with Txstreetracer before. I know there are at least a few of us in the Houston area, a handful in the DFW area too. I bet we could get something happening down here.



Heck yeah man, I'm definately down with a TX type event of this nature......and now I've got some more friends that would participate as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Would love to see Tom tie it in with something like this*

http://cokertire.com/page/shows/good-guys-columbus-oh-july-13-15


These guys are car crazies - Over 6,000 rods, customs, classics, muscle cars, street machines and trucks thru ’72 - it's as close to car heaven as I've been. :thumbsup: 

Seems like a natural fit to me. 

Pickeringtondad


----------

